# IUI - follicle size



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi,

I went to my dr today after a week of injections with the aim of iui.  i have 2 20mm (ish) follicles and a number of 13 and 14mm follicles.  he wanted me to have my hcg tonite and then iui 2morrow but i couldn't do iui until fri which in the end was ok with him.
This means i have to have my hcg 2morrow (thurs) which is fine but he did say that if i'd had the inj thurs i would prob ovulate 2 or 3 follicles but because i'm leaving it until fri there is a risk that there could be 9 or 10!

I'm just curious if in the space of an extra 24 hrs can follicles that are 14mm grow to a good ov size?  What are the problems if this happens?

Any help would be appreciated.

Lucy


----------



## pollypineapple3 (Sep 29, 2004)

hi ya Lucy,

i was very surprised reading your post, i just had my HCG injection last night tuesday at midnight and have to wait 36 hrs for insemination which will take place at 12 noon thursday, my consultant told me we have to stick with in the times cause we could miss ovulation    I have 3 follicles measuring only 17mm, I was told by my consultant if i had any more that 3 the cycle would be cancelled    because of the hight risk of multipal births.

so in one way your lucky to have extra follies, maybe youll have a better chance than me, so it just shows how different hospitals and cionsultants do things differently, Im from N Ireland so maybe we have different methods, ya never no!

good luck lucy, hope it all gos well

polly xxx


----------

